# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Φωτισμος ?

## oasis

Τα ζευγαρια μου τα εχω σε μια ντουλαπα, ξυλινη και στην μπροστινη μερια εχω βαλει σιτα. Προσανατολιζομαι να βαλω φωτισμο γιατι οι τεντες ειναι συνηθως κατεβασμενες και το φως νομιζω δεν ειναι αρκετο. Απο μια ερευνα που εχω κανει διαπιστωσα οτι υπαρχουν δυο τροποι για να φωτισω την κατασκευη μου. Ο πρωτος τροπος ειναι με δυο καθετες λεντοταινιες στηριγμενες στην πλατη της ντουλαπας. Ο δευτερος τροπος ειναι με τα λεγομενα Led modules στο πανω μερος των κλουβιων (οπως στα συγκεκριμενα κλουβια http://greekyorkshirecanaries.blogsp...-aviaries.html ). Υπαρχει μια μικρη δυσκολια στο να τοποθετηθουν πανω απο τα κλουβια αλλα σιγουρα γινεται. Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις απο την παρεα μας τον εναν η τον αλλον τροπο? Μιλαω για λεντοταινια στην πρωτη περιπτωση και οχι για λαμπες

----------


## ndlns

Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει κανένα από τα δύο, αλλά νομίζω ότι για την περίπτωση σου η λεντοταινία είναι πιο εύκολη στην εγκατάσταση και θα έχει αποτέλεσμα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Τα εχω δοκιμασει τα τελευταια 2 χρονια, λεντοταινια ειναι καλητερη, αν θες κατι αλλο με ρωτας

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## oasis

εχεις καποια φωτογραφια να μου δειξεις? οταν λεμε λεντοταινια εννουμε δυο καθετες σειρες στην πλατη της κλουβας?

----------


## legendguards

να σου στειλω αργοτερα , να βαλεις μια λετονταινια πανω απο 5500 κελβιν , 5050 SMD , μια ειναι αρκετη

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## kostasm3

καλησπερα..
πρεπει να βρεις ταινια λεντ ή module ψυχρο φως οχι θερμο..
πρεπει να τα βαλεις στα πλαινα κ οχι πισω απο τα κλουβια..
παρε μια ιδεα απο εμενα..
αν κ πλεον εχω παει σε αλλο επιπεδο με aircodition 12v κ θερμανση 12v μεσα κ μονο λαμπες module..
προσεχε μονο αυτα που θα βαλεις να ειναι αδιαβροχες..θα με θυμηθεις...

*Όποιος δεν έχει χώρο αυτοσχεδιάζει...*

----------


## legendguards

Ανακαινηση του φωτισμου στο εκτροφειο με led strip dimmable νεας γενιας , θα δωσω πιο αναλητικη περιγραφη αργοτερα

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Συνεχιζουμε σε δοκιμαστικη βαση μεχρι να τα ταιριαξουμε

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## oasis

Ωραιες οι κατασκευες σας! Θα ηθελα να μου πεις Κωστα για ποιον λογο να βαλω στο πλαι το φως και οχι απο πισω. Οπως ειδα και πιο πανω και ο Αντωνης τα εχει βαλει απο πισω. Υπαρχει καποιος ιδιαιτερος λογος? Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν εχω δει ποτε φωτισμο στο πλαι. Εχω συναντησει φωτισμο απο πανω, φωτισμο απο πισω αλλα ποτε στα πλαινα

----------


## kostasm3

Καλησπέρα 
Τα λέω από προσωπική μου εμπειρία κ Όχι από κάποιο άλλο θέμα 
Πιο παλιά τα είχα βάλει από πίσω κ στην μεση του κλουβιού κ παρατήρησα ότι τα πουλιά γύριζαν το κεφάλι από την άλλη σαν 
Να τα στραβώνε το φως 
Τα έβγαλα Κ τα έβαλα μέσα στο κλουβί κ στην μέση ήταν πολύ καλύτερα τα πουλιά από πριν..
Στην ντουλάπα τα έχω βάλει στο πλάι πάνω στο τοίχωμα της ντουλάπας δεξιά κ αριστερά από κάθε κλουβί Κ αυτό μόνο κ μόνο 
Να έχουν ομοιόμορφο φωτισμό.. 
Δικη μου θεωρία κ από ότι είδα φέτος κ πέρυσι επιτυχημένη στις γέννες.. 
Επαναλαμβάνω όλα αυτά είναι δική μου εμπειρία

----------


## legendguards

Μπορουσα να τα εβαζα και σοτ πλαι αλλα με βολευε να βαλω μια στο πισω μερος , αν θα εβαζα στο πλαι θα επαιρνα led strip  διαφορετικης φωτεινοτητας , δηλ της μισης απο οτι εχει αυτη στο πισω μερος . Πηρα καποια στοιχεια απο ιταλικη εταιρια που ασχολειτε αποκλειστικα με φωτισμο σε εκτροφεια καλλοπιστικων πουλιων , και η οποια εφαρμοζε led strip συνολικου φωτισμου 1200 lumens ανα ζευγαρωστρα 120cm . Με αυτα τα δεδομενα ταιριαξα και τα δικα μου φωτα στα κλουβια






> Ωραιες οι κατασκευες σας! Θα ηθελα να μου πεις Κωστα για ποιον λογο να βαλω στο πλαι το φως και οχι απο πισω. Οπως ειδα και πιο πανω και ο Αντωνης τα εχει βαλει απο πισω. Υπαρχει καποιος ιδιαιτερος λογος? Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν εχω δει ποτε φωτισμο στο πλαι. Εχω συναντησει φωτισμο απο πανω, φωτισμο απο πισω αλλα ποτε στα πλαινα

----------


## legendguards

Φωτογραφιες απο την σελιδα της ιταλικης εταιριας

Στάλθηκε από το PSP3504DUO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Σε συνεχεια των προηγουμενων που ποστ οσον αφορα τον φωτισμο εκτροφειων κυριως εσωτερικων , επειδει τον τελευταιο μηνα κανω μια μεγαλη ερευνα για να αναβαθμησω τον φωτισμο του εκτροφειου μου , εχω βγαλει καποια συμπερασματα βαει των πληροφοριων που πηρα απο ιταλικη σελιδα , Ειναι αποδεκτο απο τα πουλια χωρις να τα ενοχλα να υπαρχει Led φωτισμος , ο οποιος να εχει φωτινοτητα οχι περισοοτερο 360-400 lumens ανα μετρο , δηλαδη αν θελουμε να βαλουμε φωτισμο σε μια ζευγαρωστρα του μετρου , το led strip που θα βαλουμε ασχετα με SMD των led η φωτεινοτητα τους στο συνολο δεν πρεπει να ξεπερνα τα 360 Lumens . Εννοειτε οτι το χρωμα θα ειναι COOL WHITE  η COOL DAYLIGHT

----------


## legendguards

Φωτισμος εκτροφειου με λεντοταινιες
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Μητσο τα σχολια σου θελω


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oasis

Τις εχεις βαλει καθετα τις λεντοταινιες. Αν τις εβαζες πανω απο τα κλουβια και παραλληλα θα ηταν υπερβολη?

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη εμενα εννοεις ; ως προς πιο θεμα ακριβως ;

----------


## legendguards

Ολα μπορουν να γινουν , ειναι θεμα μελετησ και δουλειας , τις εβαλα καθετα γιατι ετσι με βολευε , δυστυχως τις καρδερινες τις ενοχλα να ειναι τοσο κοντα η πηγη φωτος αντιθετως τα καναρια δεν συγκηνηθηκαν




> Τις εχεις βαλει καθετα τις λεντοταινιες. Αν τις εβαζες πανω απο τα κλουβια και παραλληλα θα ηταν υπερβολη?

----------


## legendguards

Σου αρεσει αυτο που βλεπεις , ειναι καθαρο ? περιποιημενο ? 




> Αντωνη εμενα εννοεις ; ως προς πιο θεμα ακριβως ;

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ειναι καθαρο και τακτοποιημενο ! αν μπορεις να το υποστηριξεις σταθερα να εχει αυτη την καθαριοτητα , μια χαρα ειναι .Την ξερεις την αποψη μου για τα αρκετα πουλια .Εγω ειμαι πιο βρωμικος , οποτε και αυτα που εχω μου αρκουνε .Τα << στορια >> να προσεχεις το καλοκαιρι , μην εμφανιστει με κανενα νεο πουλακι καμμια ψειρα και βρει καλη κρυψωνα 

Σαν σχολιο για το φωτισμο εσωτερικου χωρου; μια χαρα ειναι σε τοση ενταση που μιμειται την << ημερα >>  αλλα να θυμομαστε παντα , οτι τα led ναι μεν οικονομικα και κυριως τακτοποιημενα και ομορφα , δεν αναπληρωνουν ομως το ηλιακο φως ως προς το ειδος των ακτινων του και τη συνθεση της βιτ D3 αλλα και οποιας αλλης διαδικασιας επηρεαζεται απ το πραγματικο ηλιακο φως

----------


## legendguards

Βηταμινη Δ3 θα δωσω σε συμπληρωμα Βητ Α,Ε,Δ3




> Μια χαρα ειναι καθαρο και τακτοποιημενο ! αν μπορεις να το υποστηριξεις σταθερα να εχει αυτη την καθαριοτητα , μια χαρα ειναι .Την ξερεις την αποψη μου για τα αρκετα πουλια .Εγω ειμαι πιο βρωμικος , οποτε και αυτα που εχω μου αρκουνε .Τα << στορια >> να προσεχεις το καλοκαιρι , μην εμφανιστει με κανενα νεο πουλακι καμμια ψειρα και βρει καλη κρυψωνα 
> 
> Σαν σχολιο για το φωτισμο εσωτερικου χωρου; μια χαρα ειναι σε τοση ενταση που μιμειται την << ημερα >>  αλλα να θυμομαστε παντα , οτι τα led ναι μεν οικονομικα και κυριως τακτοποιημενα και ομορφα , δεν αναπληρωνουν ομως το ηλιακο φως ως προς το ειδος των ακτινων του και τη συνθεση της βιτ D3 αλλα και οποιας αλλης διαδικασιας επηρεαζεται απ το πραγματικο ηλιακο φως

----------


## jk21

ε αυτη την καλυπτεις ... ειναι δεδομενο ... τα υπολοιπα καλα καλα ουτε οι επιστημονες δεν ξερουν

----------


## legendguards

Αλλαγη θεσης των λεντοταινιων στην οροφη







]





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oasis

ωραια και νοικοκυρεμενη εκτροφη. συγχαρητηρια φιλε μου

----------


## legendguards

ευχαριστω να σαι καλα




> ωραια και νοικοκυρεμενη εκτροφη. συγχαρητηρια φιλε μου

----------


## legendguards

Βελτιωθηκε ο φωτισμος στο 90% των κλουβιων με μπαρες λεντ


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

